# Help I am Bleeding on a medicated FET



## carolineholmes (Nov 11, 2002)

Hello Peter

Sorry to bother you, I have just started very light bleeding and cramping and backache, and very confused and scared as was told by ACU that I would not bleed even if negative because I am taking progynova and cyclogest, which prevent bleeding, I am due to test on Sunday, transfer was on 14th and I am kind of coming to terms that will be a failed cycle, but hoping you could shed some light on the bleeding.

Caroline xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Caroline,

Sorry, I have no idea why you should bleed at this stage. If you are concerned contact your clinic immediately.

Regards,

Peter



carolineholmes said:


> Hello Peter
> 
> Sorry to bother you, I have just started very light bleeding and cramping and backache, and very confused and scared as was told by ACU that I would not bleed even if negative because I am taking progynova and cyclogest, which prevent bleeding, I am due to test on Sunday, transfer was on 14th and I am kind of coming to terms that will be a failed cycle, but hoping you could shed some light on the bleeding.
> 
> Caroline xx


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hello, just read your comment and wondered how you got on.
I have just had FET using cyclogest and oestradiol tablets. My transfer was on thursday 27.03.03 and am due to do pt on thursday 10.04.03. However, I started bleeding on friday 04.04.03, i did a test on the saturday which came up as positive but am still bleeding now. I have done a test this morning a there is a very very faint line. hospital have told me to continue with tablets and test again on thursday.
I am just praying that it has worked but as i am bleeding i'm not very hopeful. just keeping my fingers crossed. 
Hope to hear from you 
Nancy xx


----------

